# Beating Mr. M to the punch on this one...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/ ... id=DELLDHP

This is about Trump tweeting and telling people to buy LL Bean...

First off.... He isn't in office yet so he can't be breaking any policy.... YET.

This goes along the lines of where he needs to stop using social media. Just like 90% of people out there in the world they use social media like idiots. He is one of them. Like telling your life story on it, incriminating yourself on it (police love social media they can get evidence so easily), saying stupid stuff and once it is out there it is there forever.... etc.

This is just the media showing its true colors and hating on trump.

Like I said above... it is nothing wrong with it.... AS OF NOW... in a few short weeks..... WRONG... WRONG... WRONG.... yes getting my trump impression down. :bop:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I agree...Honestly I have never been impressed with the intelligence or common sense of most people who chose to "tweet".


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

These people make themselves look unintelligent when they complain about things that there is no reason to complain about. So a lady from the board at LLBean donated money. Now they want a boycott. Evidently progressives don't believe in freedom. As far as Trumps comments It was simply you support me and I in turn will support you. I wonder how many times we have to remind liberals he isn't in office yet. It would appear we can't drive that idea into their head with a four pound hammer.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was listening to a Trump interview on FOX last night and Trump said he will continue to Tweet because with the dishonest press it's the only way to get the truth to the American people. Actually I have never Tweeted. Not even sure how you do it. I was hoping Trump would keep it up rather than let the press lie about everything. I hope the press becomes inconsequential until they really do their job rather than being a liberal mouthpiece. 
As for beating Mr M he only comes by and does a drive by about every six months. Perhaps still angry about being booted years ago. We have a couple of jems that pop up under different names at times. I am not sure what a proxy ip address is or how you obtain that, but one guy uses that to pop in once in a while to take a dump and leave. We had one guy getting paid just like the pipeline protestors are getting paid now. I head about that a year later.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well I read the same thing and Trump and using twitter. The thing is that he just goes off "unfiltered"..... he cant be doing that as president. Just like anyone in a position of authority you need to be strategic in what you say. I know I will hate myself for saying this but you need to be PC to a certain extent. Or worried about being more PC when you are a public figure.

Lets put it this way if you are a coach, teacher, business owner, clergy, CEO, manager, etc. You are looking at in a different light. Don't know if that is good, bad, or indifferent. But you have to be a little more careful in what you say or do. I am not saying don't have an opinion or a belief system.

Now I think that the PC movement is part of our problem as a society. I mean people look for any reason to complain. Look at some of the threads here. I mean that is why we have people who are "social justice warriors", they will fight anything out there that someone thinks is unjust. The people like you mentioned... getting paid to "stir the pot" or cause a ruckus.


----------

